# Smoked Salmon and Oyster Soup



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

3 T. butter 
1 c. leek, well washed, diced (do not use any dark green leaves) 
1 c. diced onion
1/3 c. diced celery
2 c. diced peeled potatoes
6 c. chicken stock or low sodium chicken broth
1 c. cream
salt and white pepper 
12 oz. diced smoked salmon 
12-18 shucked oysters with juice
2 T. chopped chervil

&nbsp

&nbsp

Sweat leek, onion, and celery in butter over moderate heat until softened but not browned. 
Add potatoes, chicken stock, and 6 oz. smoked salmon. 
Bring to a boil and simmer until the potatoes are very soft (about 30 minutes). 
Add 6 oysters and simmer for 2 minutes. 
Place the contents in a blender and food processor and process on low speed until smooth. (IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO HOLD THE TOP ON A BLENDER WITH A TOWEL WHILE BLENDING SO THAT IF THE CONTENTS COME OUT THE TOP OF THE BLENDER, IT WILL NOT BURN YOU! ALSO, NEVER FILL THE BLENDER MORE THE HALF FULL.) 
Strain contents through a strainer. 
The soup can be chilled at this point and reheated at service. 
Add cream and bring to boil. Taste for seasoning. Add remaining oysters (6 or 12 depending on how many you want to serve) and smoked salmon. Barely simmer for 2-3 minutes until the oysters begin to firm up. (If cooked too long they will be tough). Pour into bowls, sprinkle with chervil and serve. 

Yield: Servings 6


----------

